# Wieder gefälschte Telekom-Mails mit Trojaner unterwegs



## Captain Picard (10 Mai 2005)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/59415


> Kaum ist die Welle des WM-Ticket-Wurms Sober.O abgeebbt, kursiert schon der nächste Schädling. Diesmal tarnt er sich, wie schon Anfang Januar dieses Jahres, als angebliche Telekom-Rechnung und Einzelverbindungsübersicht. Als Absender der Mail ist info(at)telekom.de eingetragen:


und immer wieder derselbe "Geheimtipp"    


> Anwender sollten auf keinen Fall verdächtige Anhänge öffnen und bei allen unverlangt zugesandten Mails größte Vorsicht walten lassen.


cp


----------



## waveline (24 Mai 2005)

*Gefälschte Telekom Rechnungen*

Hi,

habe am 17.05.2005 zwei angebliche Telekom-Rechnungen mit Anhang
"rechnung.zip" bzw. "rechnung.pdf.exe" erhalten.
MIt dem Hinweis:
Nutzen Sie auch unter www.t-com.de/rechnung-online die vielfältigen Möglichkeiten von Rechnung Online, wie z.B. Sortierungs- und
Auswertungsfunktionen. Hier finden Sie auf der Seite ganz oben links unter "Hilfe/FAQ" auch nützliche Tipps zur Nutzung von
Rechnung Online.

Ich habe keine Einzugsermächtigung, weder Online -Rechnung erteilt.

Bitte um Beachtung.
waveline


----------



## Telekomunikacja (30 Mai 2005)

*Weitere Welle von gefälschten Telekom-Rechnungen*



> *Weitere Welle von gefälschten Telekom-Rechnungen und Phishing-Mails*
> 
> Auf *gefälschte Telekom-Rechnungen* mit ausführbaren Dateien im Anhang sollte eigentlich kaum ein Anwender mehr reinfallen. Bei der neuesten Welle setzen die Urheber aber offenbar auf eine neue Taktik: Zwar ist der Text im Vergleich zu älteren derartigen Mails fast identisch, allerdings ist die aufgeführte Rechnungssumme enorm hoch. Anwender könnten bei Beträgen von 8030,53 bis 32.485,53 Euro aus Entsetzen oder Verblüffung vielleicht doch die als PDF-Datei getarnte ausführbare Datei starten. Die Hersteller von Antiviren-Software sind dabei, ihre Virensignaturen zu aktualisieren, damit ihre Scanner den Downloader-AAP.b getauften Schädling erkennen. [...]
> 
> ...


----------



## Anonymous (30 Mai 2005)

*Gefakte t-online-Rechnung*

Hallo zusammen, 
die gefakten Mails scheinen aus Ljubljana zu kommen. Grund: an meine t-online.de Mailadresse kam nicht die gefakte Rechnung daher, sondern nur einen Tag später auch spam aus Slowenien. 

Anhand der IP´s unter http://www.ripe.net/whois zu sichten. 

address:	1000 Ljubljana
address:	SI

Header des Mails mit der gefakten t-online-Rechnung: 
Return-Path: <[email protected]>
Received: from clj18-198.dial-up.arnes.si ([212.235.141.198]) by mailin18.sul.t-online.de
	with smtp id 1DcPjp-0r9O6a0; Sun, 29 May 2005 17:30:05 +0200
Message-ID: <[email protected]>
Date: Sun, 29 May 2005 18:37:55 +0000
From: <Deutsche Telekom <[email protected]>>
Subject: Rechnung Monat Juni [56756475]


spam header:
Return-Path: <[email protected]>
Received: from bsn-250-201-41.dsl.siol.net ([195.250.201.41]) by mailin15.sul.t-online.de
	with smtp id 1DcmBS-1GkrSc0; Mon, 30 May 2005 17:28:06 +0200
From:   <[email protected]>
To:   <[email protected]>
Subject: Welcome to the place
  where weak and hum


----------

